# xtra key



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

i may be mistaken, but i think with these keys/fobs, if you start the car with the 'original', then shut the car off and start it with the new one, it programs, including the 'key fob'. disclaimer....i know this to be true on the buick regal [same style key/fob], have not done it on any other global GM cars yet.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe with a ford work truck I had at one point we had to cycle the original key 8 times on and off and then start the truck with the new extra spare to program it. I also had an S10 and the remote crapped out on me and it cost $100 for the remote and another $30 for them to program it to the truck.


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

If you won't mind, how much did you pay for the key? and is it already cut?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

sp33doe said:


> If you won't mind, how much did you pay for the key? and is it already cut?


When I bought my car the dealer said about $50. Not sure if that is a cut key.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate for this to sound like it's going to sound, but is an "xtra" key a different, cheaper kind of key to wire under the vehicle or something; or do you just not know how to spell?

Mike


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

I was given two keys when i bought my car...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> I was given two keys when i bought my car...


...and when you have *three* _different_ drivers, you often need a *third* key!


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and when you have *three* _different_ drivers, you often need a *third* key!


A central place for car keys is sometimes helpful.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> I was given two keys when i bought my car...


If you are like me and travel for work having the second key 3-7 hours away doesn't help much. A third key is nice to have.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and when you have *three* _different_ drivers, you often need a *third* key!


Haha I don't like to share my cruze


----------



## cruzincajun (Aug 22, 2011)

The key was cut and on a key fob for $45.


----------

